# Buying and importing a car from spain



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone bought and imported a car from Spain. Can`t find exactly what I am looking for here so looking for alternatives


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need a Spanish NIF number to buy in Spain, then it's subject to same rules as a personal import to Portugal, not subject to 12 month ownership or residence or selling period for "free" ISV

Simulator here https://www.e-financas.gov.pt/de/jsp-dgaiec/main.jsp?body=/ia/simuladorISV2013.jsp


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thought that might be the case  canoeman thanks with regards to the NIF....will have to find a Spanish friend 

have a read right ....for ISV not subject to 12 month ownership or residence or selling period??? Has t he ruling chnaged?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That won't help I'm afraid you still need the NIF to buy from them, no different to here you can get a NIF as a non Spanish Resident

If you import car as a "personal" import you pay ISV etc as per simulator, but you *needn't* have owned if or been a Resident in Spain for 12 months, no rule change just different rules for a Resident importing a car
Site da DGAIEC - Descrição Regularização Fiscal


----------

